# Orlando @ Phoenix Game Thread



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Monday December 13, 2004
Orlando Magic at Phoenix Suns, 9:00 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic 
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | C. Mobley  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | T. Battie 

Key Reserves:






















J. Nelson  | H. Turkoglu | P. Garrity 












Phoenix Suns 
Coached by: Mike D’Antoni 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Nash | J. Johnson | Q. Richardson | S. Marion | A. Stoudemire

Key Reserves:






















L. Barbosa | C. Jacobsen |S. Hunter


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

First time seeing a game thread here in a long time.
I'm expecting Amare to beat up on Howard.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

14-14 5:37
Q Rich leading the way with 6 points already.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Marion with 4 blocks already?


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

How does Amare look? hows Marion holdin up against Howard?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Not bad, 4 points 4 rebounds so far. 
Taking an early seat though.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

First quarter ends 28-23 for the Suns.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Barbosa with 10 points, Nash on the bench.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Should have been up by way more

5-17 from behind the arc
11 turnovers

Steven Hunter's boneheaded foul off the ball cost us 5 points. :upset:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Suns were being outrebounded badly early on, but they managed to close that game. 
Game shouldn't be this close, Magic only shooting 36%.
56-49 Suns lead at the half.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wtf why are the raptor posters taking care of this?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> wtf why are the raptor posters taking care of this?


Because no one else will..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Amare coming out strong in the 3rd quarter with 15 points 9 rebounds, 66-60 Suns.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

70-68 Suns with 5:50 left in 3rd.
Grant Hill leading the way for the Magic with 19, Amare still with 15.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Because no one else will..


i guess that is true


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

88-79 Suns after 3.
Balanced offense: 
Marion 17 
Q Rich 17
Barbosa 15
Amare 15
JJ 15


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

101-86 Suns with 8:50 left.
If they can keep this going for a bit longer we will start seeing some players being rested.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Final Score
Phoenix 121
Orlando 100

Q Rich with 26 points
Hill with 23


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Love to see Barbosa stepping up, the kid has all the talent in the world and would probably be starting on a LOT of teams. Mike needs to get him more minutes and CJ way, way fewer minutes.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We are up to 109.5ppg now getting closer and closer to 110.

The 2nd best team is now Sacramento at 102.4.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Great Win!!!

Seems like Nash didn't play much today. Only 27 mins but pretty good 10 assists. As much as I love Nash getting good stats, I think he needs more rest and they need to train the backup PG Barbosa just in case Nash is warn down or injured. He did a fantastic job today. 

Oh, Yubuse actually played 2 mins? How was he? 

Jimmy


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> Great Win!!!
> 
> Seems like Nash didn't play much today. Only 27 mins but pretty good 10 assists. As much as I love Nash getting good stats, I think he needs more rest and they need to train the backup PG Barbosa just in case Nash is warn down or injured. He did a fantastic job today.


:yes: 
Barbosa proved that he deserves to get more playing time, he played well today.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Ho hum, another 121 point game 

Tabuse with an offensive board.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Phoenix has scored more than 100 points in 14 of their 18 wins.
Pretty impressive.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Phoenix = AMAZING:twave:


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Nash got into foul trouble. He struggled against Francis, but he was dinged on a couple of blocking fouls that should have been called charges. 

In any case, the game was close until the Suns started hitting from the outside. Then it was like the dam broke and you tell the Magic knew it was over. (Playing the night before against the Lakers didn't help their energy in the fourth quarter).

Hunter made some dumb plays, but was generally very valuable. He grabbed 5 boards in only 15 minutes to go with 9 points on 3-4 shooting and hitting 3-4 foul shots. (Hunter is a terrible foul shooter so that was Huge). Hunter's presence made a difference because overall the Magic were not shooting well from the outside.

Barbosa had possibly his best game of the season. With Nash in foul trouble, it was certainly his most important performance. 6-8 shooting (3 of 4 for 3), some great drives to the basket, and just all round better PG work (4 assists). It was a great time to do well.

Even Zarko got into the game and looked pretty good. He was very active and grabbed a rebound and went hard to the basket. Maybe...

It was a good win.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

See guys, why can't we do this for every game?
I'll keep posting some game threads _if_ I have time.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> See guys, why can't we do this for every game?
> I'll keep posting some game threads _if_ I have time.


:clap:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> Phoenix = AMAZING:twave:


:yes:

Another impressive win tonight. Now that Q's shooting better, the Suns offense is even more potent. I'm looking foward to the upcomming Suns/Sonics game, should be a great game.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

WOW, was there ever a highscoring team like this in the league the past 5 years??!?!? :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana:


----------

